# Pickled Eggs Straight from Hell, and Onions Too



## chilerelleno (Jan 26, 2019)

Time yet for another batch of pickled eggs and onions and I figured I might as well post these since I finally got a vacuum canister sealer attachment.
Hopefully it'll mean these will ripen at a faster rate than previously.
Before this it took 3-4 months to get full penetration of spices.
We shall see.

24 hard boiled eggs
2 large Red onions, sliced thin
7C white vinegar
1 18oz Sriracha Chile Garlic sauce
1 8oz El Yucateco Habenero XXX hot sauce
1T Hillbilly Gunpowder
(Dried and ground Jalapenos, Habaneros, Cuban Hots, Ghost aka Bhut Jolokia, Trinidad Scorpions and Carolina Reapers)
3T garlic, chopped
3 large Jalapeno chiles, sliced thin
1 carrot, sliced thin
1 medium White and Red onion, chopped
4T Kosher salt

Sterilize jars and lids
Combine everything _except_ the eggs, sliced red onions and carrots in a large nonreactive stock pot.
Bring to a boil then let cool slightly.
Strain out chiles, onions, garlic and larger solids.
Layer peeled eggs into a 1/2 gallon canning jar with layers with strained veggies.
Pour pickling mixture over eggs and onions, cover eggs/onions completely yet leaving at least a half inch below the rim, and then vacuum seal.
Shake to mix and then refrigerate.
Let at least a week or two go by for the flavors to really permeate the eggs.
The spices have a tendency to settle in the jar so shake it daily to remix.

The onions got the same mix plus the carrots.




















I've a previous thread on these, you can see the differences in color as these are taken to the next level.
Chile's Take on Sriracha Pickled Eggs


----------



## disco (Jan 26, 2019)

I am sure you are aware that pickled eggs store better in a cool environment like the Canadian Rockies. I would be happy to store these for you. You can trust me.

Big like!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 26, 2019)

Man,I bet those are gonna be good!The Hillbilly Gunpowder might be a bit much for my lily lips though.


----------



## meatallica (Jan 26, 2019)

Great Balls of Fire!


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 26, 2019)

Eggcellent! 

Being that I'm a preacher, I'd love the opportunity to have a discussion with these eggs and help their flight from hell.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 26, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Man,I bet those are gonna be good!The Hillbilly Gunpowder might be a bit much for my lily lips though.
> View attachment 386530


I laughed till my sides hurt, dang'it Moto.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2019)

Got me Sweating just from reading the ingredients list !!!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 26, 2019)

Hillbilly Gunpowder? Who ever thought of that?
Never mind. When You have left overs, you get creative.

Better wear your fire proof underwear. And do NOT fart with your back towards Mama in bed.
I'm afraid you could wake up to one Hot Mama!

I'm happy with a smidgen of Cayenne pepper for heat.

I bet this took the paint off the ceiling in the kitchen.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 26, 2019)

Whew fire balls of hell only release in the bath tub or pool.

Awesome looking not sure at my age my body could handle them.

Warren


----------



## Braz (Jan 26, 2019)

I had my last two pickled eggs with lunch today so I need to make more. I like hot and spicy but I don't think I'm up to this level. I am tempted to give your Sriracha version a try though.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 26, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Whew fire balls of hell only release in the bath tub or pool.
> 
> Awesome looking not sure at my age my body could handle them.
> 
> Warren



Or lift the seat and put your butt in the water in the toilet...
I doubt I could get Chile's eggs past my mouth. Just too much heat there.

Lots of Vitamin A though...


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I've a previous thread on these, you can see the differences in color as these are taken to the next level.



Yeah. They are red like your Beard.

You crazy man!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 26, 2019)

disco said:


> I am sure you are aware that pickled eggs store better in a cool environment like the Canadian Rockies. I would be happy to store these for you. You can trust me.
> 
> Big like!


David, you c'mon down here and pick them up personally and I'll send you home with four jars full.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 26, 2019)

meatallica said:


> Great Balls of Fire!


I sure do hope they're.


Preacher Man said:


> Eggcellent!
> 
> Being that I'm a preacher, I'd love the opportunity to have a discussion with these eggs and help their flight from hell.


 Their eternal yolks are mine!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 26, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Got me Sweating just from reading the ingredients list !!!
> 
> Bear


Had my sinuses wide open cooking the brine, for sure.


SonnyE said:


> Hillbilly Gunpowder? Who ever thought of that?
> Never mind. When You have left overs, you get creative.
> 
> Better wear your fire proof underwear. And do NOT fart with your back towards Mama in bed.
> ...


I've built up quite a tolerance, no problem with the dreaded Ring of Fire.
What gets me now-a-days is heartburn/acid reflux.
Farts?  LMAO, I don't need any special help.


HalfSmoked said:


> Whew fire balls of hell only release in the bath tub or pool.
> 
> Awesome looking not sure at my age my body could handle them.
> 
> Warren


Careful, one shart in the pool and you'll be remembered for all time and eternity.


Braz said:


> I had my last two pickled eggs with lunch today so I need to make more. I like hot and spicy but I don't think I'm up to this level. I am tempted to give your Sriracha version a try though.


The plain Sriracha is pretty tame on the palate, tasty but mild.
Do wear a gas mask when boiling the brine though... Whew!


SonnyE said:


> Yeah. They are red like your Beard.
> 
> You crazy man!


Yep, guilty as charged.
Crazy enough to eat a Carolina Reaper.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Yep, guilty as charged.
> Crazy enough to eat a Carolina Reaper.



Bet it made you sweat.

I bet you use to have black hair before you started eating organic fire...


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 26, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Bet it made you sweat.
> 
> I bet you use to have black hair before you started eat organic fire...


Sweat, hiccup, watering eyes, goose bumps, prickly scalp and a powerful endorphin rush too.
Felt like a molten cactus was rolling around in my mouth.
Took a few bowls of ice cream to work through that one.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 27, 2019)

Bet those burn on the way in....and on the way out....


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 27, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Bet those burn on the way in....and on the way out....


One way or another...  LOL!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2019)

Those eggs look fantastic John, High octane heat is no problem here. 

Point for sure.
Chris



disco said:


> I am sure you are aware that pickled eggs store better in a cool environment like the Canadian Rockies. I would be happy to store these for you. You can trust me.
> 
> Big like!



Disco, he can send them to Vermont, no duty to pay at the border. Just saying.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Feb 12, 2019)

Missed this post. My current batch is almost gone, going to have to try the vac seal on the next batch. Good stuff.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 16, 2019)

Three weeks in and I finally succumbed to temptation.
The eggs are pretty nice, very tasty and all, but the spices/heat still hasn't penetrated.
The onions on the other hand are like eating live, stinging jellyfish tentacles that just happen to appear and taste like onions...  They're Hellishly Hot!  

Eggs re-vac sealed and I'll give it a few more weeks.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks great! Bet it taste better. Love the HEAT!!


----------



## motocrash (Feb 16, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> The onions on the other hand are like eating live stinging jellyfish tentacles that just happen to appear and taste like onions... They're Hellishly Hot!


----------

